# Gas Fireplace repair - DIY?



## llatham (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Temco Gas Fireplace (and of course, they've gone out of business).

The flame sensor or thermocouple is bad.

Is this something I can replace myself - are there "universal" replacements?

TIA,
Steve


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

There are several types of thermocouples. Most are universal and replaceable. Not sure what you have though.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

The fire insert will have a thermocouple and yes an universal will work

You also have a pilot generator and they are universal too

What is the concern with the insert?


----------



## llatham (Oct 16, 2009)

Plumber101 said:


> The fire insert will have a thermocouple and yes an universal will work
> 
> You also have a pilot generator and they are universal too
> 
> What is the concern with the insert?



First the ignitor went bad (actually, never worked properly).

No worries, light by match.

After a while, the ignition setting would flame, but when I released the knob (to leave it set to pilot) the flame would go out.

Initially, it always had to "warm up". But it got worse and worse. I found if, when the ignitor flame was burning, I tilted the unit (or blew gently onto the flame to push it down) to get the flame to touch the sensor (which is what I assume it to be) it would remain lit, and the fireplace would operate normally.

Last year, it finally got to where it would shut itself off automatically and now I can't get it to stay on (can still light the flame initially with a match).

There's a "dual" unit outside of the gas nozzle - there's an ignitor (when it worked, you could see the spark being generated there when you pushed the button) and another "probe" like brass piece connected to a long piece of copper tubing.

The two pieces are held in by a single "mount" but each can be taken out individually.

I'm not so concerned about the ignitor - don't mind using a match. But obviously if the flame sensor/thermocouple is out, I can't use it.

Usually, in the winter, I leave the pilot on all the time (ventless FP). I have carbon monoxide detectors on both floors and neither have ever registered anything (I think it said they have to register 11 ppm before they'll even list a "last highest concentration".

It keeps the chill off, and we run it occaisionally - most especially when the main heater breaks, which happens every year.

I learned about the flame sensor because that's what's been wrong with my home heater every single time - I've paid to have it replaced twice and after the guy showed me it could be lightly sanded to remove some of the carbon buildup, I've made it two years without having to replace it yet.

I was hoping the same might be true about this FP, and I did lightly sand that probe - as a last resort after knowing it's basically "broke" at this point.

I'd just buy a new set of logs if I could afford it.

If I could afford to have a pro come over and do it, I just do that.

But if it's something I can tackle, safely, and more cost effectively, I'd like to.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Replacing a thermocouple is easy

Shut gas off to the insert

Locate the gas valve..the small copper line coming off the valve should be the thermocouple. It is attached to the gas valve and you need a 5/16 wrench to loosen it

After you loosen follow it to the mount of the fireplace and loosen to remove

Then reverse steps to install


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

If the pilot flame does not contact the thermocouple you need to clean the pilot orfice.


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

It is a waste of time to replace the thermocouple, it is probably not bad. Your unit is in need of proper servicing. Temco says that it is suppose to be serviced at least once per year by a qualified service tech.

When you alter the pilot assembly in any way on a ventfree gas fireplace, you alter the pilot safety shut-off system and oxygen depletion sensor which could cause serious harm to you and your family. Ventfree gas logs are a very good source of heat when properly maintained, but PROPER maintainence is not a DIY project. It takes me at least 45 minutes to properly service a Temco VF.

Cleaning the pilot assembly may get your unit working, but there is much more to servicing a VF than just that. I check for gas leaks, carbon monoxide output, clean and inspect air shutters, test the pilot safety shut-off system, verify proper log placement, clean the burners, clean the firebox, inspect and adjust the ignition system, make sure it has the proper flame pattern and color..........

If you miss something, you may get off easy and only have to paint your interior and have the carpet and furniture cleaned or you may get a free trip to the hospital for carbon monoxide poisioning !!


----------



## Jayhawaii (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a question.


----------



## Jayhawaii (Jan 31, 2014)

I have temco DV1400N lp gas burning. My problem is my burner won't stay on, I can get it to stay on with the glass off but as soon as I put the glass on, "click" everything goes off, burner and pilot. I noticed the problem coming on it would click off after 10-15 mins then it got shorter and shorter and now to clicks off after only seconds being on. Please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

putting the glass on increases the air pressure inside it and or changes the draft. this may be pushing the flame away from the pilot generator. you need a Pro to check the pilot burner for cleanliness and a proper flame and venting etc and for safety also.


----------



## JulieMeow (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you! I also have a Temco propane fireplace that's doing the same thing- it shuts off automatically after 10-15min. I paid $200 for a brand name dealer to come to the house only to say they had no idea what's wrong. The manual clearly states there is likely an oxygen flow issue. They wanted me to pay $500 to replace the remote starter box plus pay labor costs. Is there no honor anymore? I need that fireplace as it is our only source of heat when we lose power in the winter (which happens a lot.) Should I just replace the entire guts? Can anyone recommend a company in upstate NY that won't steal from me?


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

A pro should be able to put a thermocoupler adapter on to measure the DCMV coupler output and at what DCMV measurement and how long it takes for the gas valve to lock out after the pilot is blown out. 
This will tell him if the strength of the thermocouple or the pilot gas valve electromagnet is in question.. 
Doing that same test with the fireplace burning will tell him is the resulting lockout is from the pilot flame being pulled away from the thermocouple from air flow issues. Experience should tell him if the pilot flame was adequately engaging the thermocouple to begin with. (a dirty pilot orifice causing a pilot flame that doesn't properly engage the couple or is too soft to withstand the air flow when the fireplace is hot & drafting.)

That same DCMV test on the thermopile at the gas valve will show if the thermopile is the problem.

Many fireplaces have a limit safety switch (the size of a dime) that can start to fault at normall operating temps or their wiring connections are loose enough for the heat to affect them so that circuit also needs a continuity test when the fireplace locks out.


----------



## Parrothead288 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Help!*

Just bought a house with a 2006 Temco ventless gas log unit. Of course they are out of business and I need a new pilot assembly. It is a AD39NBR model. Any ideas on where to purchase a new assembly, I have not found ANYTHING!


----------

